# Sticky  Welcome Guests & New Users. Read this for more info.



## bruindre

Hey Warriors fans, NBA fans, and everyone else who have found their way to this thread on BasketBallBoards.net: WELCOME! The growth of BBB.net as a whole, and the Warriors board specifically, have continued to grow greatly since the launch of the BBB.net website. We welcome basketball fans and ESPECIALLY Warriors fans to this thread and hope to make you a part of this growing family here.

BBB.net is about providing a mature forum, for fans to post and discuss about their favorite teams, potential trades and much more. BBB.net and the Warriors Forum is safe-for-work, and safe to browse with your family and friends.

My name is bruindre and I'm the Moderator for the Warriors Forum. I recently took over the Moderator duties from halfbreed, who helped grow the Warriors Forum to what it is today. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

For those whom still are browsing, why not sign up? It's free, so why not test it out and see if you like it? Here is the link to get your *Free Account* 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activate it in the following e-mails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.* 

For people who have already joined and are enjoying the Warriors Forum, why not pass the word. Know a Warriors fan who is looking for a venue to share the enthusiasm of Golden State Warriors basketball? Pass the word of basketballboards.net. The more, the merrier!

Thanks for reading this and once again, welcome!

-*bruindre*

p.s. Don't be bashful if you see me online. If you see me on my Yahoo! Messenger (bruindre), send me an IM. :cheers:


----------



## hollywood476

your the moderator???










































































nah just kiddin'


----------



## bruindre

hollywood476 said:


> your the moderator???
> 
> 
> nah just kiddin'


Funny man. NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## kevin lewis

who the hell is weasle? he doesnt do anything. can i be a moderter instead?


----------



## PFortyy

i dont think people with 37 posts can be a moderater???


----------



## bruindre

kevin lewis said:


> who the hell is weasle? he doesnt do anything. can i be a moderter instead?


Weasel is...er...was the community moderator for the Pacific Division. I think he's still a CM, but dunno if they divide duties up into divisions. The new format doesn't let you really see that. 

As for your aspirations to be a moderator, kevin lewis, you've gotta earn it. I've been here a few years and only a few months ago was I asked to be mod. Stick around, show what you're made of, and surely you'll have your opportunity to be a mod, too.


----------



## mrkarlis

Hello, i'm new in basketballforum.com and i think this (Warriors) forum will be the only one i pay attention to. 

Bad i didn't know this forum exists while found in google few weeks ago 


Cheers,
Kārlis


----------



## bruindre

mrkarlis said:


> Hello, i'm new in basketballforum.com and i think this (Warriors) forum will be the only one i pay attention to.
> 
> Bad i didn't know this forum exists while found in google few weeks ago
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kārlis


Welcome, MrKarlis. Hope you enjoy the Warriors' board here at bbf.com.

By any chance are you a fan of Andris Biedrins? Nice Latvian flag on your sig!


----------

